# Mikey update



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Mikey is now definately officially an ex feral  

Day 1 he was attached to the window, Day 2 he used his potty and decided he was hungry.

Day2.5 he decided the bed is more comfortable than the window and stopped running away , instead he rolls onto his back for a tummy tickle and a purr.
Day 2.75 I picked him up very gently, rubbed his skinny little body and gently carried him to the living room to start getting used to the house.

He has almost made friends with the kittens , and my old tubby tabby put his huge paw on his head and gave him a good wash... tubby(freddy) loves kittens and is perfect for bringing in little orphans .

Mikey showed very little fear and lay on the couch purring and then started sniffing around.

So tomorrow he can get a gate on his door , and start getting used to the other cats, vacuum cleaners, brooms, mops and the dogs.

If he gets used to the dogs quickly he will be a free kitty soon , Monty my boxer is going to love this new baby he likes purry kitties ...

Unreal how fast this little orphan has settled :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yay, little Mikie! Way to get comfortable and take over Carol's house! :wink:


----------

